# Maddie...........



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

"Maddie" has everything to smile about now that she is healthy and in her new adoptive home! Maddie was found as a stray with an estimated age of 8 in the fall of 2009. When no one claimed her, the ACO called YGRR. He warned us that the dog was not in good condition. When Maddie arrived at the YGRR veterinarian, it was found that she was severely hypothyroid. She only had patches of fur on her body and none on her tail. Her skin was dark and felt like leather. Although she looked overweight, Maddie had muscle wasting in different areas of her body. Maddie was immediately put on antibiotics for skin and ear infections and started on treatment for her hypothyroidism with Soloxine. 
Maddie stayed at Riverview for 5 months recuperating from her ordeal and getting healthy. The staff loved her perky personality and she quickly became a favorite. A repeat adopter was called who was waiting for a senior Golden and the rest is history. Maddie is now with someone 24/7 who absolutely dotes on her! They are a perfect match and we don't know who is happier--Maddie or her adopter! 

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. is a non-profit 501(c)(3) organization founded in 1985. Rescue and Adoption services for Golden Retrievers from the six New England states. Address: P.O. Box 808, Hudson, MA 01749-0808 Hotline: 978-568-9700 
TOP About YGRR • Join YGRR • Special Events • YGRR Store​


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She's beautiful! And what a great success story.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddie*

Maddie is just adorable-I am so happy that she has a loving home that is spoiling her now!

You have the best rescue stories!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

WTG Maddie!!!!!!!!!!!! A big thank you to all who helped this beautiful girl and found her a loving home.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh Maddie is such a beautiful girl! Thank you for helping her find her furever home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I love happy endings!!!


----------

